# Apprently my chest is the new messiah!



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

My friend and I went to the Gay Pride event here yesterday, was such a cold day, but I dressed up all the same, knee high socks, plaid skirt.... and a PVC underbust corset that really shows off my breasts :batting: 

We where walking through the town and yes, I did get rather a lot of looks, my friend said I was setting hearts aflame, I doubt thats true, setting other things aflame yes!

And this guy stopped.... dead... stared and just said "Jesus"
I replied with "No, I am not Jesus"

To which he backed away still staring.

I love being a big girl on days like that


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

See, you can't compare your bags of sand to our Lord and Saviour without including a picture of them.....that's just not fair!!!!  

But your day sounds HILARIOUS!



Pookie said:


> My friend and I went to the Gay Pride event here yesterday, was such a cold day, but I dressed up all the same, knee high socks, plaid skirt.... and a PVC underbust corset that really shows off my breasts :batting:
> 
> We where walking through the town and yes, I did get rather a lot of looks, my friend said I was setting hearts aflame, I doubt thats true, setting other things aflame yes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

I'm not even bothering with the "pls" this time.

PIX. NOW.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Easy, there, little missy pushy. We don't get all prissy about pics of your funbags.... 



Waxwing said:


> I'm not even bothering with the "pls" this time.
> 
> PIX. NOW.


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted



Why do you ladies keep making me use this line?  

HOLY SEXY BATMAN!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted



Well, HEEEELLLLOOOO there!

Wow. You look insanely hot.


----------



## JMCGB (May 20, 2007)

Incredibly sexy! Now come on guys, am I the only one who has noticed how beautiful Pookies eyes are?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Sweet JESUS......:shocked: :blush: 

Ummm.....I mean, I agree with anonymous man on the street no. 1.....



Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

ummmm....no.....of course not......ahhhh.....they're lovely.....



JMCGB said:


> Incredibly sexy! Now come on guys, am I the only one who has noticed how beautiful Pookies eyes are?


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous eyes. Very mysterious and intense, too.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 20, 2007)

I can't look at that picture... it makes my eyes tear themselves in half, I'm split between your eyes and your.. well, JESUS! 

=Divals


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

*smiles* many thanks for the compliments and comments! Please feel free to gaze upon 'jesus', after all, can only lead to enlightenment


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

well, it can only lead to enlightenment!! 

Thanks for the compliments and comments, made me really smile and feel good. Thank you.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 20, 2007)

Well, I try 

=Divals


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2007)

Oh blessed orbs of pleasure,
Whilst thou forgive thy humble servent
in his moment of weakness,
stunned by the beauty of thy luscious flesh?:bow:


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

LMAO..... prayers :batting: I forgive if I get some offerings, chips, ice cream... all good


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> LMAO..... prayers :batting: I forgive if I get some offerings, chips, ice cream... all good



Do they need to be burnt offerings or would you like me to mail them somewhere?
Can they be thoughtful offerings? I'm eating Tostitos Scoops right now as I think of you! Does that count?


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

whatever they are they sound interesting, so yes, thoughtful offerings will do for now, if bigger sins require forgiveness, who knows!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 20, 2007)

Honestly, if you walked past me during a Pride event wearing that, I'm positive I'd say "Jesus", too. Though probably to myself, because I'm a lady.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 20, 2007)

Oh Godess of the boobage
My oranges pale in comparison
To your ripe melons
I bow my head in submission

Let us give praise to the orbs of glory!


----------



## Emma (May 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> My friend and I went to the Gay Pride event here yesterday,



In Blackpool ay? I lived there up until a month ago. lol


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh Godess of the boobage
> My oranges pale in comparison
> To your ripe melons
> I bow my head in submission
> ...



I love prayers!!!:bow:


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

going to have to save this thoughtful prayers to read again *grins*

The ladies who looked where a little more, well, discreet to say the least! Not that I minded the attention really looks from girlies or guys is all good 

And yes Curvy Em, I live here, but actually from Cambridge.


----------



## Emma (May 20, 2007)

Have you been there long? I lived there from 1988 till well a month ago. Spent most of my time in the tache or bar b. lol Kinda miss those clubs, especially the tache. rarr.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Well, if we're going to write boobie poetry:

Now I lay me down to sleep,
I pray for pillows soft and deep.
And if I die before I wake,
I pray that.....the second before I kick off from this mortal coil that I'm motorboating in THOSE babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss2: 

And I totally would make an offering at the Altar of the Enormous Rack.


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

Been here...um...3 years, not keen on the clubs and stuff, I am kinda shy to go to stuff like that alone and not got anybody to go with.


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Honestly, if you walked past me during a Pride event wearing that, I'm positive I'd say "Jesus", too. Though probably to myself, because I'm a lady.



I'm not, so since I'd be walking next to you (because, you know, we hang out), I'd hit you and say, "WOAH did you see that girl's rack!?" thereby ruining your ladylike image.


----------



## Emma (May 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Been here...um...3 years, not keen on the clubs and stuff, I am kinda shy to go to stuff like that alone and not got anybody to go with.



Ahh that's a shame. I do find it was quite hard to make friends in Blackpool. I've made quite a few friends since moving here but in Blackpool I tended to hang with the same people for yearssss.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm not, so since I'd be walking next to you (because, you know, we hang out), I'd hit you and say, "WOAH did you see that girl's rack!?" thereby ruining your ladylike image.



Then what would happen? Would one of us play winglady and encourage the other to go talk to the girl in the amazing corset with the great rack? Let's flesh this out. Because I think this sort of thing could happen were you to find a way to come to Philly.


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Then what would happen? Would one of us play winglady and encourage the other to go talk to the girl in the amazing corset with the great rack? Let's flesh this out. Because I think this sort of thing could happen were you to find a way to come to Philly.



I think we'd play good cop/bad cop, or bad cop/bad cop and both talk to her at the same time. One on each side for decreased escaping. Because we both look like nice people. Two nice ladies, what could go wrong! She would be quickly lulled into a false sense of security. Then...POUNCE!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 20, 2007)

Pookie, I think I must be in heaven because you look like a radiant sexy angel in that lovely top.





Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted


----------



## Asrai (May 20, 2007)

You have boobs? :huh: 

Didn't notice them, I was so transfixed by your pretty face. :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (May 20, 2007)

Honestly, your face is easily noticed - the top makes you have to work a little bit to spot the boobs, but once you do...


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

I think I would pay to see you two pounce on someone. The result could ONLY be described as "entertaining." I'd put it on YouTube but I'm pretty sure it would violate the terms of usage in about the first 30 seconds.



Waxwing said:


> I think we'd play good cop/bad cop, or bad cop/bad cop and both talk to her at the same time. One on each side for decreased escaping. Because we both look like nice people. Two nice ladies, what could go wrong! She would be quickly lulled into a false sense of security. Then...POUNCE!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 21, 2007)

With that outfit and that sultry yet innocent look, I could almost believe in Benny Hinn again.


----------



## Caine (May 21, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Sweet JESUS......:shocked: :blush:
> 
> Ummm.....I mean, I agree with anonymous man on the street no. 1.....



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah... I don't know if its just me but this pic is screams at that angle "So Wrong" and yet seeing, how can it be so right?!? My head hurts now... Gonna lie down and think on this... Wow...


----------



## Blackjack (May 21, 2007)

Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted



Please show off more often.

Seriously, wow. :smitten:


----------



## Pookie (May 21, 2007)

:blush: awww thank you. Much joking as there is about my chest, its really nice to be told I am pretty as well. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy and is also a really nice welcome to the community here, was a little unsure, been lurking a while and I am glad I made the plunge. *hugs*

*grins* what kind of offerings  

I am imagining that scene....walking, walking ... POUNCED, damn I think it would be booted off you tube pretty fast!! Would certainly get some attention to be sure.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

Many, many offerings. I wouldn't want to offend your funbags. And yes, the video would probably violate at least a half dozen terms of useage in the first 15 seconds.



Pookie said:


> :blush: awww thank you. Much joking as there is about my chest, its really nice to be told I am pretty as well. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy and is also a really nice welcome to the community here, was a little unsure, been lurking a while and I am glad I made the plunge. *hugs*
> 
> *grins* what kind of offerings
> 
> I am imagining that scene....walking, walking ... POUNCED, damn I think it would be booted off you tube pretty fast!! Would certainly get some attention to be sure.


----------



## Saxphon (May 23, 2007)

Pookie: 

I would just like to know if I could convince you to move from the west coast of England to the west coast of California. 

I all of a sudden feel the need to be closer to 'godliness' ........:smitten:


----------



## CleverBomb (May 23, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> With that outfit and that sultry yet innocent look, I could almost believe in Benny Hi*ll* again.



Fixed your typo. 

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (May 23, 2007)

Finally, a thread where this is on topic...

Apple is coming out with a device that will store and play back several gigabites of music files, to be installed in breast implants.
The iTit will retail for $400-$600.

It's the perfect solution for women who complain that men are always staring at their breasts but never listen to them.

-Rusty
(borrowed joke, but whatever...)


----------



## blubrluvr (May 23, 2007)

What's in the water over there? Why is it that most of the big-cup bra makers are all British?

I'm not complaining, mind you!


----------



## Prime4347 (May 23, 2007)

I've been reminded of a haiku:

Twin spherical orbs,
so porcelain and playful.
Those eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Pookie (May 23, 2007)

aww, I am really flattered, thank you


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 26, 2007)

Wow. You are so beautiful, and that face is just the most adorable thing I've ever seen. You have the kind of face that, if you just smile a little, you can get men to do anything for you. Anything.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 26, 2007)

Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted



holy.... mother mary of jesus!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 26, 2007)

Pookie said:


> My friend and I went to the Gay Pride event here yesterday, was such a cold day, but I dressed up all the same, knee high socks, plaid skirt.... and a PVC underbust corset that really shows off my breasts :batting:
> 
> We where walking through the town and yes, I did get rather a lot of looks, my friend said I was setting hearts aflame, I doubt thats true, setting other things aflame yes!
> 
> ...



Pookie - It is late at night and I had WAY too much coffee at dinner. Now, I am dead tired, still unable to sleep, and about to comment where I have no business doing so. Please forgive me if I offer offense, and castigate me as needed.

Looking just at your face, if that is possible, you are truly beautiful, in a sweet, shy, with a "lass with the delicate air" appearance.

And then, there are those breasts. Yes, awesome, startling in their magnificence. And the thought that comes to me is, "How did such a seemingly fragile young woman ever come to carry a burden like that?"

I am immediately reminded of the Rodin sculpture, "The caryatid who has fallen under her stone." I show it here.




Robert Heinlein, in "Stranger in a Strange Land" has a beautiful and poetic description of this piece, and it's significance. I urge the reader to look it up.

Another example of poetic expression of the viewer's feelings is found in this website. I won't quote it - copyright issues - but can direct you to it.

http://www.hawkflying.com/caryatid.html

Pookie, from your description of your parade activity, I doubt if you find your endowment burdensome, and therefore this is in no way meant as sympathy - just an acknowledgement that beauty can be hard work too.


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2007)

*smiles* that is very sweet, thank you, and not at all innapropriate. *hugs*


----------



## imfree (May 28, 2007)

I know!, after beholding such a lovely sight, the man actually
called out to Jesus for strength to stay on his feet because he had 
been:smittensmitten)!!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 29, 2007)

heh, just watch out for crosses at chest height, that could be an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (May 30, 2007)

You have a cute, vulnerable, doey-eyed face. =3

Your boobs have no effect on me, but they do seem rather large.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 30, 2007)

Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted



All hail Pookie's boobies! :smitten: 


You're stunning.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 30, 2007)

Pookie said:


> *smiles* that is very sweet, thank you, and not at all innapropriate. *hugs*


*Display modes:
1. Threaded
2. Hybrid
3. Linear​*
*~~~CONRAD!!!~~~​*
*We need a new display mode
 - 3D - 
just for Pookie. 
And we need it 
NOW!!!*​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Many, many offerings. I wouldn't want to offend your funbags. And yes, the video would probably violate at least a half dozen terms of useage in the first 15 seconds.




I hate that it wouldn't let me rep you again for your use of the phrase funbags.......


----------



## Pookie (May 31, 2007)

LMAO.... 3D mode  why thankies


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pookie said:


> you mean I have to show off?? Oh honestly... I consider my arm twisted



Jesus himself would be proud that he was compared to that.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 26, 2010)

Large breasts and a corset...some of my favorite things.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 26, 2010)

Thread... RESURRECTED!!! xD


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 26, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Thread... RESURRECTED!!! xD



Shit, I hate aiding and abetting acts of thread necromancy! I plead boobie-induced stupidity, your honour!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Jesus himself would be proud that he was compared to that.



You revived a 3 year old thread just to comment on Pookie's peculiarly large chest?

.....All good with me 

Wonder what happened to her


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Wonder what happened to her



Lost to the internet wilds:



> Last Activity: 09-09-2009 05:53 AM



But it's nice to end it on a 9-9-9.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> You revived a 3 year old thread just to comment on Pookie's peculiarly large chest?
> 
> .....All good with me
> 
> Wonder what happened to her



Peculiarly? 

More like beautifully, or amazingly.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> Peculiarly?
> 
> More like beautifully, or amazingly.



I'm just saying for someone with her frame those are some very large boobs. 

Like I said its all good lol, don't worry.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 26, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> Shit, I hate aiding and abetting acts of thread necromancy! I plead boobie-induced stupidity, your honour!



Well, I'm glad... Brightened up my day!


----------



## imfree (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, Pookie, you do inspire a person to exclaim.......

On an added musical note, 38 Special lead singer
Donnie Van Zant assures us that he's not the new
messiah. Sorry, I just couldn't resist a bad one....

38 Special-Rockin' Into The Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNBiLvM-hII

He says he's close enough for Rock-n-Roll, though.


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 27, 2010)

She's probably off somewhere eating ice cream with keligrl.


----------

